# Gaff has failed me.



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 9, 2008)

Had a gaff incident monday. I do shows outside where I work, and each week we tape a number of cables to cement sidewalks. The good part is gaff works beautifully on concrete, however, that is where the good times end. After being beaten on by the sun all day, the gaff was then rained upon. As I pulled up the gaff holding down the cable, the adhesive stayed on the cable, where as the fabric came off in my hand. This was Apollo brand tape, no less!


----------



## Footer (Jul 10, 2008)

Gaff aint perfect, and it will leave residue if treated to a large amount of heat.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

I've never had great success using gaffer's tape outdoors, particularly trying to tape cables to asphalt or concrete. I suggest you invest in Yellow Jackets, BumbleBees, or other cable protectors named after a stinging insect. I've seen theatres manufacture their own from 2x4s and 3/4" plywood. Good project for learning to use a dado blade and proper beveling techniques on a table saw.

Bottom line: You screwed up, and are blaming the poor, defenseless, gaffer's tape for your mistake. Enjoy your time with WD-40, Goof-Off, Goo-Gone, or naphtha (lighter fluid). Be sure to wear the proper PPE.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 10, 2008)

Have to agree that all bets are off using the sacred Gaff outside, especially when it gets wet. I hate to say it Gaffbrother but I don't think the gaff failed you... I think you failed the gaff. 

Since it was Apollo Gaff, maybe Keith will have pity on you and send you some gum to chew while removing that goo.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 10, 2008)

Alas, I see how it is.


----------



## u_dakka (Jul 10, 2008)

Washing up liquid, sponge and good old fashioned hard work, is a sure fire way to remove gaffa juice - and teach you the folly of your ways.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 10, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I suggest you invest in Yellow Jackets, BumbleBees, or other cable protectors named after a stinging insect.



_If it ain't named after a stinging insect it ain't worth your time_ 


u_dakka said:


> Washing up liquid, sponge and good old fashioned hard work, is a sure fire way to remove gaffa juice - and teach you the folly of your ways.



thats what work experience kids are good for, reward them for their fantastic shop sweeping work but letting em play with cables


----------



## Kelite (Jul 10, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Had a gaff incident monday. I do shows outside where I work, and each week we tape a number of cables to cement sidewalks. The good part is gaff works beautifully on concrete, however, that is where the good times end. After being beaten on by the sun all day, the gaff was then rained upon. As I pulled up the gaff holding down the cable, the adhesive stayed on the cable, where as the fabric came off in my hand. This was Apollo brand tape, no less!



So sorry to hear of your misfortune, gafftapegreenia. The Kryptonite was disguised as harsh sunlight follwed by rain.  If the gaffer tape was black, that would intensify the heating of the virgin latex adhesive compound. You see, the rubber within the adhesive itself has been 'calendared' at the manufacturing plant by being squished between two heated rollers to 'warm it up' prior to its introduction to the PVC coated cotton cloth.

What brought them together has sadly torn them apart....

(sound familiar?)


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

/off topic Keith, Control Booth is _supposed_ to be a child-friendly forum. I don't think you should be using the oxymoronic term "virgin latex." (Depends on what your definition of "is" is). Greenia is young, innocent, and impressionable. Now get me a cut of Fatherless Amber for that Leko, and ALWAYS use truss condoms.

The other day I was watching the movie _10 Things I hate About You_ and noticed in one scene Heath Ledger was singing into a mic with a butt plug, six years before that other movie. I thought only ENG crews used those. /topic on


----------



## Kelite (Jul 10, 2008)

I really don't know what to say....


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Kelite said:


> I really don't know what to say....



Some days its best to ignore...and walk away.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Some days its best to ignore...and walk away.


"Its" is possessive. "It's" is the contraction of "it is". I think I need a separate post count for corrections of grammatical errors! 

BTW, _Greedy Apostrophe, A Cautionary Tale_, by Jan Carr, Holiday House, 2007, was NOT worth the money. (But Grog12, if you PM me your snail mail address, I'll send it to you. STEVETERRY has taught me well.)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 10, 2008)

Sometimes....sometimes...



Oh, and I'm corrupt as the rest of you.


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 10, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> "Its" is possessive. "It's" is the contraction of "it is". I think I need a separate post count for corrections of grammatical errors!
> 
> BTW, _Greedy Apostrophe, A Cautionary Tale_, by Jan Carr, Holiday House, 2007, was NOT worth the money. (But Grog12, if you PM me your snail mail address, I'll send it to you. STEVETERRY has taught me well.)



And that would be why I got it from the library. Seriously, who pays that much for a children's book???

And anyway, It's is not really a greedy apostrophe.


----------



## Van (Jul 10, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ............................Oh, and I'm as corrupt as the rest of you.


 
Van, looks at himself, looks at Derek, Looks at Gafftaper, looks at Gafftapegreenia, shakes his head and says, "No. No, you're not.", then walks away.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

Gafftaper is a teacher--an honorable profession, so he's out of the running. I'd have to guess it's a toss up between Van and myself as to which of us have prostituted ourselves more. Although he used to do soul-sucking corporate shows, now he does legit theatre, so I think I have the edge. I've designed/run lights for <female impersonator> shows (can you guess what *they* use gaffer's tape for?), raves, <gentlemen's clubs>, and worst of all, a pharmaceutical product launch that was later proved to cause, rather than cure, cancer; so I think I "win", in the lack of scruples department. Oh, and a (very) brief stint as LD/SM/SoundOp for a live, improv, audience participation, version of _Dungeons and Dragons_, $15/performance, three nights a week.

"Scruples. I don't know what they are, but if you've got 'em, I bet they belong to someone else."


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 10, 2008)

Well if we are talking scruples as to what we work on, then I guess you win, but in other areas of life...meh.

And Van, the kids these days know more than you think.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...And Van, the kids these days know more than you think.


You don't know Jack ____. In fact, "You're no Jack Kennedy." Can't even tell me what that's from, can you?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 10, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> You don't know Jack ____. In fact, "You're no Jack Kennedy." Can't even tell me what that's from, can you?



Didn't say we knew everything or more than you, almighty Derek, king of the perverse, just that we know more than you might assume.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> You don't know Jack ____. In fact, "You're no Jack Kennedy." Can't even tell me what that's from, can you?



The rumor here in Seattle is that when JFK visited, the chief of police personally escorted the hookers to his room. Just a rumor, no proof... but that's a whole other level of scruples my friends. 

Oh and these days I teach in a college so that means corruption is a way of life now. It's great to be back in a shop where if a student tells a dirty joke I don't have to send them to the principal. 

I would sure like to have seen that D&D live show.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...I would sure like to have seen that D&D live show.


No, you wouldn't have. Picture it: 1984, eighteen autotransformer dimmers, seven of which had bad brushes, about 20 500W 6"FS, 10 360s, some 3.5" ERSs. A Radio Shack strobe as a "teleportation" device, and a couple of Marz lights.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 11, 2008)

Mark 12's WOOT!


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 11, 2008)

We couldn't possibly afford something that fancy. More like these:

Used a 60W (max.) A19 bulb. Better results using clear as opposed to inside frosted.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 11, 2008)

I have four of those. They use candelabra based lamps. When I turn em on I have a little mini rave.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you mount them with gaffer's tape, outdoors in the sunlight?


----------



## rosabelle334 (Jul 12, 2008)

=D I have a cheap strobe light, its sick indoors.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 12, 2008)

No derek, I use duct tape. And 18-2 extension cords.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 12, 2008)

This thread has gone badly off topic and for once the culprit was derek


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 12, 2008)

HUGHESIE! SHHHHH! I don't want them making fun of me again.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 14, 2008)

Only have to spend another $450 and I'll have enough ADJ points to make this sweet baby mine! 

And Derek any show with a Radio Shack strobe would have been my kind of show in 1984.


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> HUGHESIE! SHHHHH! I don't want them making fun of me again.


 
He's just glad it's you instead of him for a change.


----------

